# Mavericks after Harrington, Tolliver and Shaq



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

No, no and no thanks.



> The Mavericks have targeted Al Harrington in the free agency market and hope to sign him using their mid-level exception.
> 
> Dallas prefers Harrington over Shaquille O'Neal.





> If the Mavericks are unable to reach a deal with Al Harrington, they could turn to free agent Anthony Tolliver.
> 
> The Bulls, Lakers, Warriors, Jazz and Hawks are also interested in Tolliver.





> he Mavericks are looking for a big man and have shown interest in free-agent center Shaquille O'Neal, according to a source.
> 
> A source close to the center told the Dallas Morning News that O'Neal hasn't yet committed to Miami, which was speculated once LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh joined forced with the Heat.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm assuming Shaq is now out of the picture with TC, but makes you think that Cuban is looking for another big name/quick fix like every year


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

there is no point to adding shaq now b/c we have haywood, tyson, mahinmi. i don't mind that they want a shooter, but no lengthy deals please.


----------

